# The first piece of music you ever owned



## Ape337 (Jul 30, 2012)

Another thread inspired me to ask this: what was the first piece of music you owned, and what format was it on?:?

I'll go first:

The Police - Synchronicity, and it was on VINYL, yep I grew up buying records at first, then cassette tapes. I still call a band's latest music an album! And I've used 8 track tapes that mom owned, XD!!

So, what about you??:biggrin2:


----------



## EileenH (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't remember the name of the album, but it was The Carpenter's...


----------



## SApple (Jul 30, 2012)

Donny Osmond on vinyl.


----------



## cwolfec (Jul 30, 2012)

My first cassette tape was Vivaldi's Four Seasons


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jul 30, 2012)

An Elvis tape. When I was little my older brother used to dress me up (usually in an ugly shirt and a pullup on my head :rollseyes) and there are home videos of me staring off into space looking like a freak while slightly nodding my head to the music.


----------



## JimD (Jul 30, 2012)

Sly and the Family Stone - Greatest Hits

Vinyl

1970

Epic Records

Still have it, too!!

:bunnydance::trio:bunnydance:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2012)

Had to say vinyl, but it was a 45 record on bakelite. Elvis Presley on the Sun label and I still have it.


----------



## Sedgewick (Jul 31, 2012)

Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto. It was a 33 RPM vinyl disc. I got it when I was about 10 and was delivering newspapers. One of my customers had a corner store and I saw it on the rack in the store.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 31, 2012)

I started out with tapes- I can't remember who sings it but the song I liked so much was "proud to be an american". Back then I listened to country music. I also played my mom's recods and 8 tracks. I loved Tom T Haul, sneaky snake was my favorite!


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't remember what the first piece of music I ever owned was, but I remember me and my sister would record music off the radio on to tapes all the time


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't remember my first piece of music either.

My parents had a record player and I loved looking at their album covers and playing records.

I first had tapes and yes grace I recorded songs off the radio too! My first "big girl" stereo, if you could even call it a stereo, was pastel pink to match my room and had a tape player AND a record player on top  I got it for Christmas and thought I was the luckiest girl alive.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 1, 2012)

My first music purchase was Duran Duran's debut album. I bought it on vinyl, in 1982, for maybe $6.99, but might have actually been $8. Still one of my favorite things to listen to. It was a very worthwhile purchase!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 1, 2012)

I have that on CD. I love to find CDs of music now that I had on tape back in the 80s. It's usually in the discount bin too. I found Meat Loaf, Five for Fighting, and Whitesnake in the Best Buy bin last week for $2 each! I had the tapes but they wore out.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 1, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> I have that on CD



If you can find that original Duran Duran album on vinyl, I highly recommend it.

I'm not a vinyl snob, but there is something different in a good way, particularly with that record.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 1, 2012)

Cassette tapes. Pretty sure it was something to do with the Chipmunks.LOL


----------



## Ape337 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is hilarious! Thanks everyone for your replies :biggrin:

I love D2. They were my favorite group growing up in the 80's. I've got a bunch of their music on vinyl. Along with extended remixes of some of the hits. When I was 13 my walls were plastered with their faces!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2012)

I was so excited to get my own record player in 1970-ish....my parents surprised me with it - and the record they had playing on it to surprise me with was by the country musician Lynn Anderson. 

Wow - that's been a lotta years ago....


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> I started out with tapes- I can't remember who sings it but the song I liked so much was "proud to be an american". Back then I listened to country music. I also played my mom's recods and 8 tracks. I loved Tom T Haul, sneaky snake was my favorite!



Sounds like Lee Greenwood


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 2, 2012)

Tapes! I didnt really get to enjoy them for too long, then came CD's.

The first CD I ever owned was a Toni Braxton CD, Unbreak my heart.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Aug 13, 2012)

I remember it was an 8track tape- don't remember what it was exactly though. I got rid of all my 8 tracks about 5years ago when my player finally died and I couldn't repair it any more. Most of my stuff was on vinyl and cassette. I bought a Kenny Rogers and a Styx record (still have them). Towards the end of highschool CD's started to become popular but most people still had their cassette tapes. Now I have a lot of music on my computer. The times are changing fast.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 13, 2012)

Hanson's first album...I was 13!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 13, 2012)

^ hahaha^ I think that was one of my first too lol and third eye blind, hootie and the blow fish, puffy daddy


----------



## GinChinSing (Aug 15, 2012)

For me, it was either Billy Ray Cirus's Achy Breaky Heart or MeatLoaf's Anything For Love. Either way both were on cassette and I loved both.


----------



## kmaben (Aug 18, 2012)

The ghostbusters sound track and it was on tape.


----------



## bad kelpie (Aug 18, 2012)

Michael Jackson, on vinyl, I wanna say 1984ish? Cassette tapes came shortly after. My first cassette tape might have been Cyndi Lauper, girls just wanna have fun .


----------



## MagPie (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't remember what I first bought on tape. I definitely don't have it anymore haha. I have nothing that will play tapes. I have a few cds and an ipod. I'm not that into music oddly enough.


----------

